# Old Pocket Watch



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

Can anyone throw any light on the below watch it was my Great Great Great Grandfathers pocketwatch and my Mother has tried to look up the markings and she reckons its late 1700's although this may be incorrect.

Any info would be great as I know very little about it but would love to learn more .


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

From what i can make out from the hallmarks I would say Chester 1897 but would like to see them clearer to be sure

cheers

Andy


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Ditto. It does look Late Victorian. Shame about the damage on the dial.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

the hairlines can be cleaned then bleached to reduce there appearance


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks for the info up to now guys hopefully will get it restored depending on cost etc will try and get clearer pics


----------

